# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ik voel me goed als...

## Agnes574

Ik start met:


Naar aanleiding van een ander topic in Welzijn, open ik dit topic. 

Het is een vorm van associëren op een positieve manier. 
Het gaat als volgt; 
Iedereen mag kan vertellen waar hij of zij zich lekker bij voelt, door de volgende zin aan te vullen:

*Ik voel me goed als....*
Bijvoorbeeld: 

van Felice: * Ik voel me goed als...*  ik een overwinning op mezelf behaald heb!
van agnes574: *Ik voel me goed als...*  leden een nieuw, leuk en nuttig onderwerp aanbrengen


Voor de duidelijkheid wil ik ieder vragen om telkens de gehele zin te plaatsen (dus incl. het bovenstaande)
Netals bij het associëren zal ik ook hiervoor een toelichtings topic openen. Wil je graag je reactie toelichten, zet dan 2 sterretjes achter de zin.
En neem de zin over voor in het toelichting topic.
Zo is het voor iedereen duidelijk, krijgen een mooi topic vol positiviteit. 
Gelieve niet 2x achter elkaar te posten

Wie weet kunnen we elkaar zo op vrolijken. Mocht het even minder gaan, een oppeppertje nodig? dan kun je straks hier even genieten. 
Als je je ergens goed bij voelt en je wilt het graag delen, dan kan je de lijst natuurlijk aanvullen! 

Succes! allemaal!

ennne binnenkort komt er een nieuw spel bij, speciaal voor de lama's fans :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik kan uitrusten  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

Hoi Petra,
Ik had gedacht dat je dat gedeelte mee zou nemen als je het zou verplaatsen, waar ik dit idee voorstelde en mijn opening neer zette. Ik heb nu dus even moeten zoeken om het weer terug te vinden omdat ik mijn openingszin toch wilde gebruiken. 
Fijn dat het nu gebeurd is. Kunnen we verder!

Liefs, Felice




> Héé Aggie,
> 
> Ik zie net dit onderwerp van jou: we zouden hiermee ook door kunnen gaan met:
> Ik voel me goed als....
> en dan gewoon een kort zinnetje. ( of meer als men wil)
> 
> Wie doet er mee?
> 
> Ik start met:
> *ik voel me goed als ik een overwinning op mezelf behaald heb!*

----------


## Felice

*Ik voel me goed als ik op tijd mijn bed in ga en er op tijd uit kom...! een gezond ritme en regelmaat aan kan brengen.*

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ik mijn hondjes lekker naast elkaar zie liggen slapen  :Smile:

----------


## Felice

_Ik voel me goed als ik goed voor een ander ben geweest._

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ik kan lachen!

----------


## jenny L

Ik Voel Me Goed .....als Ik Mijn Dochter En Mijn Man Om Me Heen Heb.
En Mijn Schattig Hondje.
En Voor Al Als Ik Veel Kan Lachen

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi Jenny...ééntje tegelijk is de bedoeling eigenlijk..haha,maar goed gezegd!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ik lekker gegeten heb  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

_Ik voel me goed als ik zonder schuldgevoel kan uitslapen._

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als..ik mijn berg strijk heb weggewerkt  :Frown:

----------


## jenny L

ik voel me goed zoals vandaag lekker op de bank de hele dag dvd kijken

----------


## Felice

_Ik voel me goed als ik wegzink in een heerlijk leesboek en mezelf daar de ruimte voor geef..._

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ik het aangenaam warm heb!

----------


## Petra717

*Ik voel me goed als* ik bij me vriend ben  :Smile:

----------


## jenny L

ik voel me goed...... als ik is een dagje zonder pijn zo zijn

----------


## jenny L

ik voel me goed..... achter mijn pc spelletjes doen

----------


## jenny L

ik voel me goed.....wanneer het weer lekker zomer is

----------


## Felice

_Ik voel me goed als ik naar de sauna ben geweest!_ Heerlijk een dag alleen maar doen waar je zin in hebt, ontspannen, slapen,lezen, iets drinken en eten, saunagang!
(ben er vandaag geweest, heerlijk!)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ik een probleem heb opgelost!

----------


## Felice

_Ik voel me goed als ik naar mijn gymuurtje geweest ben, een keer per week en daarvoor mijn bed ben uit gekomen..._

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...de schemering valt!

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als ik rustig 's avonds op de bank ga zitten met een kaarsje en een goed boek of iets leuks op de tv en een kop koffie of iets anders lekkers onder handbereik.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als..................De mensen waar ik om geef zich ook goed voelen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik na een lange dag in het trimsalon weer thuis ben met mijn mooie (halve  :Wink: ) woefkes!!  :Smile:

----------


## Felice

_Ik voel me goed als..... ik me over een depressief gevoel weet heen te zetten...._

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik een topscore heb verbroken in het spellenhok  :Wink: 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als..........ik thuis kom en mijn hondje enthousiast tegen me opspringt alsof ik jaren ben weg geweest.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me dan ook zo héél erg goed....alleen zijn het bij mij 4 springende wfks  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik in mijn bedje kan kruipen

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als..... GroeneWeide*weer eens lachwekkend heeft georganiseerd  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

*andere naam gebruikt om privacy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...mijn huis netjes aan kant is

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.......ik s'ochtends mijn eerste zelf gezette bak koffie drink.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...mijn 'grote boodschappen' allemaal netjes opgeruimd op hun plaats in de kast staan!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.....Ik eindelijk eens een keer na twee jaar een dagje pijnvrij kan zijn.

----------


## Petra717

ik voel me goed als... ik 1 dag eens lekker kan genieten van me vriend en vrijheid, zonder gedwongenheid.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als......blijkt dat mijn haar opeens heeeeeeel goed zit.

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... kan genieten van een ware glimlach!

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als....ik bevestigd word.

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... ik een goed gesprek heb gehad.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.........het buiten guur weer is en ik lekker op de bank, voor de tv zit met de verwarming aan.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed......in mijn eigen huis en in mijn eigen heerlijke zetel!

----------


## living_ann

Ik voel me goed als.... ik heerlijk mezelf kan zijn

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik in de veranda met mijn ogen dicht lig te soezen en het zonnetje verwarmt mijn gezicht!

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... ik lekker heb kunnen genieten van de buitenlucht ... op de skates

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik weet dat ik goed werk geleverd heb hier  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed....als ik zie dat mensen lief voor elkaar zijn....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik zie dat mensen elkaars mening respecteren  :Wink:

----------


## savrie

ik voel me goed als...ik eens mijn hart kan luchten en het daarna weer kan bijleggen en dat de ander er ook zo over denkt! :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik op zondagochtend,heerlijk stil in de buurt,in de veranda(met de zon op mijn gezicht)lekker kan genieten van een kopje thee!

----------


## savrie

ik voel me goed als....ik nieuwe vrienden maak :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik dingen van mijn 'te-doen-lijstje' kan wegstrepen!  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als......ik mezelf weer eens overtroffen heb met iets waarvan ik dacht dat het nooit zou lukken.

----------


## savrie

ik voel me goed als....ik een glimlach op mijn dochter haar gezicht zie verschijnen!!

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als.... Ik eindelijk weer eens een goede nacht heb gedraait!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als...........ik lekker ben wezen shoppen.

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... me loon gestort is :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.......ik loonsverhoging heb gehad.

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als.... ik een nieuwe functie betreedt, die meer naar mijn zin is, meer betaald, meer vrijheid geeft en waar ik niets voor hoef(te) te doen :Wink:

----------


## liesbeth

Ik voel me goed ... als ik geen pijn heb of ziek ben en als ons kleindochtertje van anderhalf jaar bij ons is, zoals nu. 
Heerlijk genieten is dat daar zet ik alles voor opzij. En ja, gelukkig ben ik erg snel tevreden. Heb niet veel nodig om gelukkig te zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed .... als ik een klein beetje eten binnenkrijg en binnen kan houden,terwijl ik al dagen geen eetlust heb... :Frown:

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als.....ik een leuke workshop gedaan heb, zoals vandaag en daar nieuwe energie door krijg!

----------


## savrie

ik voel me goed als....het weekend voor de deur staat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als....ik een koffie-ochtend en lunch voor de dames uit onze straat georganiseerd heb en alles zelf heb klaargemaakt en iedereen gezellig zit te praten en heel tevreden en voldaan naar huis gaat na afloop! (vandaag gedaan!)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik weer eens na lange tijd een heerlijke dag heb gehad en de slappe lach  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als.... ik me gevoelens heb ge-uit!

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als....ik voor het eerst zelfstandig met de tomtom gereden heb en de weg gevonden heb...

----------


## Petra717

ik voel me goed als... ik uitgerust wakker wordt

----------


## Nikky278

Ik voel me goed als... ik de hele nacht in de armen van mijn lieverd heb kunnen slapen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...mijn douche eindelijk gemaakt gaat zijn  :Frown: ...dan ga ik er onder staan tot ik niet meer kan en dan ga ik me vréé goed voelen  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als...het me een hele week gelukt is op tijd op te staan! :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Ik voel me goed als... ik na een dag hard werken lekker kan ontspannen door met de pup te ravotten  :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Ik voel me goed als... het zoontje van mijn vriend bij me op schoot kruipt en zegt dat hij me lief vindt. Het is zo'n schatje...

----------


## Riekepiek

Ik voel me goed als... ik eindelijk DAT heb aangepakt en heb afgemaakt waar ik al dagen tegen aan hik (uitstel dus haha).

&

Ik voel me goed als... ik autorijd!! (wat een heerlijk en vrij gevoel)

& 

Ik voel me goed als... ik lekker bij mijn lieverd in de armen lig

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik een nieuw recept heb geprobeerd en het goed gesmaakt werd  :Wink:

----------


## Riekepiek

Ik voel me goed als... er weer een kilo af is 
(al drie weken met Sonja Bakker bezig en al 3,5 kilo kwijt  :Big Grin:  Jippie)

----------


## Petra717

*Ik voel me goed als...*  ik me hart gelucht heb bij een vriendin en die me rustig heeft gekregen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik even gewoon helemaal niets hoef te doen!

----------


## Petra717

ik voel me goed als... na een goede therapie sessie

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik te horen heb gekregen dat alles ok is met mijn maag en darmpjes  :Wink:

----------


## jdj

ik voel me goed als t zonnentje weer gaat schijnen :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als.....ik de zomerkleren weer uit de kast kan halen (ik doe met je mee Jacqie!)  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik lekker gezwommen heb!

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als...ik een heerlijke lange fietstocht in "zomers lenteweer" gemaakt heb!

----------


## Petra717

Ik voele me goed als... ik stress/ piekeren even de baas kan zijn

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik begrepen word

----------


## Petra717

ik voel me goed als... ik me hart kan luchten

----------


## Felice

Ik voel me goed als de auto eindelijk weer gemaakt is of als we een andere mogen uitzoeken! :Embarrassment: 
(zie toelichting...)

----------


## Petra717

_Ik voel me goed als...._ ongedwongen kan uitrusten

----------


## Indra1

Ik voel me goed als ik een glimp van de diepere zin van alles opvang

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed...awel,een beetje beter..als ik morgen positieve berichten krijg!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik zie dat mijn woefkes zich goed voelen!!  :Wink: 
Nu nog hopen op positieve prognose/behandeling voor Maxi!

Ik voel me ook supergoed als...mijn lieve vrienden hier aan me denken en me een lief berichtje sturen...weet dat ik ook aan jullie denk!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... geen idee

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als........de pijn klachten van de Mirena voorbij zijn. (auwie)

----------


## katje45

*Ik voel me goed :*

_Als de ramen weer schoon zijn_

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik na mijn huisje opgeruimd te hebben kan gaan liggen en SLAPEN  :Wink: 
...idd Katje; heerlijk gevoel/zicht als je ramen weer glanzen  :Wink:  Xx

----------


## katje45

*Ik voel me goed als :*

... Ik weer eens leuke kleding tegen komt in de winkel die dan ook nog eens goed staat en goed past

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...mijn bezoek vandaag aan het ziekenhuis iets positiefs oplevert en er iets aan mijn probleem kan worden gedaan..duimen!!  :Wink:

----------


## katje45

( Hoi Agnes, goed dat er wat aangedaan kan worden)

*Ik voel met goed als....*
Mijn zoontje heel erg moet lachen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...mijn schat de woefkes meepakt voor een lange wandeling en ik ondertussen kan rusten..zo is iedereen happy!  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als......ik eindelijk weer bij mijn vriend ben.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik rust heb en alleen ben

----------


## katje45

Ik voel me goed als ....

De thermostaatkraan van de douche weer gemaakt is.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik mijn taken weer heb gedaan en lekker kan gaan rusten  :Wink: 
Xx

----------


## Liessa

Ik voel me goed als...ik het lekker warm heb binnen en het buiten brrr-koud is

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik mijn grootste wensen eens goed onder woorden heb gebracht!

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als.... ik na een week vol spanningen en drukte kan zeggen, dat heb toch even gefietst! Zodat ik mij kan ontspannen en met therapie mij open kan stellen, zodat ik er met een goed gevoel weg kan gaan.

----------


## franneken

Ik voel me goed wanneer ik al die kleurenpracht zie in de herfst!!

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als........................ik iemand door een moeilijke periode heen heb kunnen helpen, en aan de andere kant nu weer even aan mezelf mag gaan denken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik zie dat mijn vrienden hier actief zijn op MediCity  :Wink: 

Love you all!! Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als ik........................mams even mee naar de stad heb kunnen nemen zodat ze er even uit was, alhoewel ik er zelf helemaal geen zin in had en toch heb doorgezet  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Dan mag je idd fier op jezelf zijn lieverd...als je het dan toch gedaan hebt geeft het naderhand een extra goed gevoel!!

Ik voel me goed als....ik het de hele dag enorm koud heb gehad (met de verwarming op 20°!!) en me dan na een warm bad heerlijk warm voel en de verwarming zelfs kan terugdraaien naar 18°  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als....Dan mag je idd fier op jezelf zijn lieverd...als je het dan toch gedaan hebt geeft het naderhand een extra goed gevoel!! Jah Agnes ze heeft even wat afleiding nodig en soms heb je eigenlijk geen zin maar doe je het voor haar, en als ik dan zie dat ze straalt, jahhhhhhhhhhh dat geeft me een goed gevoel, dan denk ik goed gedaan meis :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

idd,goed gedaan meid!!
Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als........ik ondanks alle lichamelijke aandoeningen stukje voor stukje, beetje bij beetje mijn plafond wit zie worden in etappe,s. Helemaal in 1x witten is teveel voor mij. Gelukkig zijn het vlakken dus je ziet geen kleurverschil. Maar dat doet me goed, ik doe het toch maar even en niet ff :Stick Out Tongue: . Daar ben ik trots op :Big Grin: . Maar spierpijn oei oei oei

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... Ik de super fijne berichtjes van chicka mag lezen! 
Chicka meid, je verdient het! Ook jij mag er zijN!

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als..................bloos :Embarrassment:  bloos  :Embarrassment:  dank je Petra

----------


## Nikky278

Ik voel me goed als... ik lekker tegen mijn mannetje aan kruip, even nergens aan hoef te denken en dan lekker weg kan doezelen.

----------


## SilviaB

ik voel me goed als... ik met een goed gevoel terug kan kijken naar dingen die ik heb berijkt.

----------


## Petra717

ik voel me goed als... ik zwarte piet ben

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als........ik wakker wordt en blijkt dat alles een droom is geweest. (maar dat zal wel niet gebeuren)

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel mij goed als.... ik weer eens heb kunnen lachen

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed..............dat ik een vriendin kan helpen die eergister is geopereerd, haar pantoffels nog niet aan kan krijgen etc. Dat geeft me een goed gevoel als ik iemand kan helpen, volgens mij ben ik daarom op deze planeet terecht gekomen :Big Grin:  Helppppppppppppp de medemens :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Ik voel me goed als... mijn liefje me onverwacht een lief smsje stuurt  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel goed als...........die mafkees aan de ander kant van het scherm (chicka) me voor de zoveelste keer aan het lachen weet te maken met haar blonde fouten.  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed..........dat ik dan toch nog ergens goed voor ben  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Ik voel me goed..........dat ik dan toch nog ergens goed voor ben


Als er een troffee bestond voor ''mafste lolbroek'' dan had jij hem van mij gekregen, echt waar. hahahahha

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel mij goed als.... Ik mijn vrienden om mij heen zie lachen :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Ik voel met goed als:

Het met mijn gezin ook goed gaat.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als...........de gene waar ik heel veel om geef, haar excuus aankomt bieden voor haar (bemoei zuchtige) gedrag.  :Wink:

----------


## Kiara

Ik voel me goed als:mijn vriendin eens stopt met liegen.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als........Dooooooooooooooo zo weer komt slapen!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als....................... Ik weeer kan lachen om Dooooooooooooooooo  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als...............de muziek van Peetje mij kan helpen bij mijn slaap probleem :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel mij goed als.................. ik Déy kan helpen, met mijn suffe hoofdje :Wink:

----------


## katje45

Ik voel met goed als ....

Ik zie hoe blij mijn zoon nu al is voor het kerstdiner op school vanavond.

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als..........................Ik mijn bedje hoor roepen kom kom bedje toe, slapie doen, kom kom  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

ik voel me goed als.....ik net zo,n wonder bed als chicka kan krijgen. mijn bed roept namelijk niet : kom kom naar bedje slaapje doen  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als..................Ik mezelf heb toegestaan vandaag is even helemaal niets te doen

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.........ik weer lekker thuis ben en weer heerlijk in mijn eigen bedje kan liggen.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als........ik nu mijn pc uitzet omdat mama Chicka anders boos op mij wordt. hahahaha  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als ik...................bovenstaande post lees :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.......ik eindelijk na heel veel weken slaaploze nachten te hebben gehad, afgelopen nacht zowaar 6 uurtjes heb kunnen slapen. Heerlijkkkkkkkkk  :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

> Ik voel me goed als.......ik eindelijk na heel veel weken slaaploze nachten te hebben gehad, afgelopen nacht zowaar 6 uurtjes heb kunnen slapen. Heerlijkkkkkkkkk


Ik voel me goed als.............................. jippieeeeeeeeeee Dey een keer heeft kunnen slapen, goedzo lieverd, toppie voor je :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als...........Chicka zich morgen weer wat beter voelt en niet meer zo,n moe en pijnlijk lichaam heeft, zodat ze hele fijne dagen heeft.  :Wink:   :Wink:  Veel plezier lieverd!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....het 'gewone,rustige leven' in januari weer begint!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als......het 2 januari, 09.00 uur is.

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik voel me goed als......het 2 januari, 09.00 uur is.


Huh....waarom precies die datum en dat tijdstip???  :Confused: 
Enkel antwoorden als je wilt hé...heb begrip voor privacy hoor lieverd!!
Dikke knuffel en vééééééél liefs XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Déylanna

> Huh....waarom precies die datum en dat tijdstip??? 
> Enkel antwoorden als je wilt hé...heb begrip voor privacy hoor lieverd!!
> Dikke knuffel en vééééééél liefs XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Je mag alles aan mij vragen hoor lieverd....Waarom ik me goed voel als het 2 januari 09.00 uur is, komt omdat ik op die datum en dat tijdstip mijn echo krijg, en ik dan weer gerust kan zijn dat alles goed is. Vandaar dus. :Big Grin: 
Liefs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Deylanna,
Hoop dat alles goed was.

*Ik voel me goed als:*

Ik net fysiofitnes gedaan heb.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als........die andere eigenwijze mafkees waar ik me giga zorgen over maak zich weer wat beter gaat voelen.

----------


## chicka1958

> Ik voel me goed als........die andere eigenwijze mafkees waar ik me giga zorgen over maak zich weer wat beter gaat voelen.


Ik voel me goed als.........................ik sta onder goede controle lief, geen zorgjes alsjeblieft. Je hebt zelf genoeg aan je koppie. Knufffffffffffffff

----------


## Déylanna

> Ik voel me goed als.........................ik sta onder goede controle lief, geen zorgjes alsjeblieft. Je hebt zelf genoeg aan je koppie. Knufffffffffffffff


Ik voel me goed als.......weet ik schatje, maar een zorg om jou, past er altijd nog wel bij. Dikke knufffffff

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als.......................De dokter Dey niet te lang laat wachten vandaag. En dat onze Dey een beetje positief bericht krijgt, knuffffffff Dey

----------


## antje111111

ik voel me goed als ik buiten ben en lekker even alles los kan laten. heerlijk genieten van alles om me heen!  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.........ik eindelijk een teken van leven krijg van onze mafkees. :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

> Ik voel me goed als.........ik eindelijk een teken van leven krijg van onze mafkees.


Ik voel me goed als..............................HALLOOOOOOOOOO :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## katje45

Ik voel me goed als ....

Ik mezelf weer uitgerust voel.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als......ik het eindelijk warm krijg

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als....ik eindelijk eens wat rust kan krijgen

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als.......ik net een mailtje krijg waarin staat dat de longen van iemand waar ik heel veel om geef, iets beter klinken.
(I think of you, dear  :Wink:  )

----------


## chicka1958

Ik voel me goed als ik........................... de deur weer uit kan gaan zonder bang te hoeven zijn

----------


## natasjcha

ik voel me goed als mijn dochtertje tegen me zegt ,mam ;ik hou van je ......

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als............ik ooit van die [email protected]#[email protected]#mde rugpijn afraak...dan ga ik dansen en springen en volledig uit mijn dak gaan!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel mij goed als... ik op mijn eigen veilige plekje ben...

----------


## katje45

Ik voel met goed als....

Ik even tot mezelf kan komen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik voel me goed als... De zon schijnt en het héérlijk weer is!!

----------


## Agnes574

ik voel me goed als....ik kan slapen  :Wink:  ZzZzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als.... ik weer naar body balance kan :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Ik voel me goed als ..... Het zonnetje lekker schijnt :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als.... ik innerlijke rust kan vinden...lukt aardig momenteel  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel me goed als... ik sport

----------


## katje45

Ik voel met goed als .....

mijn zoont zodadelijk terug is van zijn weekendje  :Smile:  .

----------


## Déylanna

Ik voel me goed als...........er eindelijk eens een keer goed gekeken wordt naar iemand die al veels te lang met bepaalde klachten loopt.

----------


## katje45

Ik voel me goed als:

Ik zodadelijk weer in het zonnetje loop.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik minder pijn heb als nu!

----------


## katje45

Ik voel me goed.....
Als ik zie hoe mooi weer het is!

----------


## Petra717

Ik voel mij goed als... heerlijk heb kunnen slapen.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik voel me goed als... hij wat tijd voor me vrij maakt in zijn drukke schema  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als...ik alleen ben en even niets hoef/moet doen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als... ik te horen krijg dat na een lange weg en allemaal verkeerde informatie en beloftes die niet na worden gekomen, ik toch mijn examen kan doen (vandaag eindelijk zover gekregen dat ik alsnog mijn examen kan doen!) .

----------


## Tess71

Ik voel mij goed als.......ik een gezellige dag heb gehad.

gefeliciteerd Suuss :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ghehe Tess, denk dat je mij bedoelde  :Wink: 

Ik voel me goed als... ik af ben van dat hoesten, proesten en neussnuiten... nog ff geduld hebben dus  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Hi Hi je hebt gelijkt (S)Luuss :Wink: 

Ik voel mij goed als mijn moeder een leuke dag heeft gehad :Smile:  en dat komt helaas niet zo vaak voor ivm haar chronische pijn!

----------


## Lara '52

Ik voel mij goed ondanks alles , wanneer mijn kinderen en familie en vrienden gezond en gelukkig zijn , maar ja dat lukt wel altijd niet : maar men moet vooruit kijken in alle omstandigheden  :Embarrassment:  heel veel knuffels aan ieders dat verzacht de pijnen en tegenslag (wanneer ik met mijn zus bel zeggen wij altijd /eind vh. gesprek een dikke knuffel en bij wijze /ontvangen we die ) in mijn gedachten voor jullie ook dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, ik hoop dat je moeder nog vele leuke/goede dagen mag meemaken!

@ Celest, ja als het goed gaat met je geliefden dan is het makkelijker positief te denken/blijven  :Smile:  

Ik voel me goed als... ik lekker hard de muziek kan aanzetten en kan meebleren  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

ik voel mij vandaag goed omdat ik vele vrienden heb gezien en gesproken sedert een tijdje terug met vriendshap en liefde komt men wel heel ver ik ben een gelukkige vrouw  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

ik voel me goed als ....ik wakker word en dat ik geen rugpijn heb. zo kan ik genieten van de mooie dag die me tegenmoet komt. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me (momenteel) goed als...ik lekker op mijn gemak in mijn bed voor de tv kan liggen.  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Ik voel mij goed als...... ik iets heb gedaan waar ik verschrikkelijk tegen op heb gezien!

geeft weer een stukje vertrouwen in jezelf :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, fijn dat je vele vrienden hebt gezien en gesproken  :Smile: 

@ Dotito, fijn heh om soms wakker te worden en even geen of minder pijn te hebben zodat je toch een mooie dag hebt  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, tv hangen kan ook erg rustgevend en ontspannend zijn, zeker als je zelf een leuke film opzet  :Wink: 

@ Tess, als je iets doet waar je tegenop hebt gezien is dat altijd goed!

Ik voel me goed als... ik elke dag een beetje doe waardoor ik meer energie heb  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ... ik weet dat mijn huishouden/administratie en de site hier weer op orde is (lekker een 'rustdag' inlassen)  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Als we weer door de 10 graden grens heen gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ja fijn als de administratie ed weer op orde zijn en je 'leukere' of rustigere bezigheden kan gaan doen  :Wink: 

@ Ronald, ja ik zit nu te hopen op een periode waarin het droog is, de wegen droog zijn en ik lekker kan uitwaaien op mijn skates  :Wink: 

Ik voel me goed als... ik gebeld wordt of ik morgen kan oppassen op mijn neefjes en daarmee mijn neef en nicht uit de brand help  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me moe maar voldaan, :Smile:

----------


## gabry

ik me weer eens zou kunnen ontspannen en ophouden met piekeren

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als... dingen uitgepraat zijn

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,
Ik hoop dat je je rust weer vind!

@ Agnes,
Dingen uitpraten is belangrijk, ik hoop dat het lukt!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed ... als ik begrepen word  :Wink: 

Ik klaag weinig en doe me op m'n best voor ... maar dat betekent niet dat men m'n CVS en rugproblemen maar moet vergeten !!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Daar kan ik goed inkomen,en jammer genoeg kunnen weinig mensen begrip tonen of je begrijpen!Ze zeggen altijd van hou goed je hé of sterkte,maar als ze het zelf zouden hebben is dat andere koek.
Kan je heel goed begrijpen wat je daarmee bedoelt :Wink:

----------


## laika8

> ik me weer eens zou kunnen ontspannen en ophouden met piekeren


Wie zou dat kunnen echt ontspannen zijn ,met helse zenuwpijnen 
24 op 24 u
groetjes Monique :Frown:

----------


## laika8

:Smile: [QUOTE=Agnes574;49304]Ik voel me goed ... als ik begrepen word  :Wink: 

Ik klaag weinig en doe me op m'n best voor ... maar dat betekent niet dat men m'n CVS en rugproblemen maar moet vergeten !!


Hallo ,,,lieve Agnes
Das idd waar wat je zegd ,ik voel mij goed...als ik begrepen word  :Confused: 
Ik probeer ook niet veel te klagen .....maar is soms zeer moeilijk ,met de hemelse zenuwpijnen .
Ik wacht nu op een datum om proefstimulator ....ben echt eens benieuwd ,na in totaal 10 jaar pijn ,waaronder 8 j neuropatische zenuwpijnen .
Hopen en afwachten weeral pfff een mens word er depresief van  :Frown: 
En hoe gaat het met jou lieve meid ??
Veel groetjes Monique x

----------


## laika8

[QUOTE=Agnes574;49225]Ik voel me goed als... dingen uitgepraat zijn[/



ja das idd waar ,maar niet iedereen denkt daar hetzelfde over ,,,dan
word je nog aanschouwd alsof je comedie verkoopt ,och ja sommige mensen zijn niet slimmer ,ik zou eens echt willen dan ,dat ze het effe overpakken die pijn ,dan zullen ze wel anders piepen .... :Confused: 
Groetjes Monique :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed........als ik goed geslapen heb!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik voel me goed als... dingen uitgepraat zijn


Helemaal mee eens! Lucht zo ontzettend op!

----------


## gossie

> ik voel me goed........als ik goed geslapen heb!


Helemaal mee eens. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als ik iets afmaak waar ik tegenop zag  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me goed als alle zo gaat als het gaat zonder gezeur en stress.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Dat ben ik met je eens  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Idd! Ben ook met smart aan het wachten op een tijd zonder gezeur én zonder gestress!

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als...ik even is GEEN pijn had :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed als........ik besef wat ik allemaal wel heb

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik wens voor jou dat je eens geen pijn hebt!

@ Bar,
Das een goeie  :Smile: 
Soms als het even tegenzit is het zo waardevol als je weet wat je allemaal wel hebt (bereikt)!

----------


## Sylvia93

> ik voel me goed als........ik besef wat ik allemaal wel heb


Mee eens!

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als...ik mijn kind terug zie :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed.........als ik iets voor een ander kan betekenen

----------


## dotito

ik voel me goed.........als ik iets voor een ander kan betekenen

Waren er zo maar meer mensen op de aardbol!! :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als .... mijn living en keuken zijn 'opgefrist' (zo heb ik weer nieuwe dingen om naar te kijken en van te genieten  :Wink: ) en gekuist.

Ik voel me ook goed als .... ik lekker kan gaan snuisteren voor plantjes en nieuwe accessoires voor in huis?

Ook voel ik me goed als ... m'n vriend wat positiever doet (hij had het er goed van de laatste weken; negatiever kon niet > heb 'm even op 't matje geroepen  :Big Grin: )

Voor iedereen ; een fijne, zonnige en relaxte dag!!
Xx Ag

Ps; Sietske, helemaal mee eens!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als... het op alle fronten stabiel gaat zoals nu  :Smile:

----------


## lisah50

Ik voel me goed als ik weer op de Antillen ben waar ik een groot deel van mijn leven gewoond en gewerkt heb, en waar ik de warmte ervaar van de zon en de warmte van echte vrienden om me heen..
lisah

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Lisah50,

Oh lekker! Zou ook wel willen dat het in NL een keertje een beetje beter weer zou worden! Kwam vanmiddag weer drijfnat thuis van school door de regen..

Ik voel me goed als ik na een lange dag heerlijk samen met vriendlief op de bank kan ploffen en lekker kan uitrusten!

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed........als ik weer beter ben!

----------


## Sylvia93

> ik voel me goed........als ik weer beter ben!


Ja daar kan ik me idd wel iets bij voorstellen  :Wink:

----------


## lisah50

Ga over 6 weken weer daarheen voor zaken en vakantie...

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ga over 6 weken weer daarheen voor zaken en vakantie...


Lekker!! Dus je bent een beetje aan het aftellen nu ? :Smile:

----------


## lisah50

Niet echt! Maar ik verlang wel naar zon en zee en diepzeeduiken!vr.gr

----------


## sietske763

kan ik mee??
heb nog een ingepakte koffer staan!!!

----------


## lisah50

hahahaha, ik moet ook nog gaan werken...vakantie vieren doe ik pas vanaf midden november tot begin december...de koelste maanden van het jaar. aldaar Het is dan ongeveer 28 graden. Het zeewater is weliswaar dan aan de ´´koude´´ kant, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken....... en ik neem mijn laptopje weer mee. Ik kan nu wel overal inloggen.......ik heb gisteren een hele stapel zomerkleren in een boetiek gekocht. Allemaal in de uitverkoop. Een paar mooie jeans, een paar mooie jurken om bij het strand heerlijk de Merenque te dansen. Het van der Valk hotel op Curacao leent zich daar uitstekend voor...

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als...ik geen rugpijn heb.

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ik met je eens ....  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> hahahaha, ik moet ook nog gaan werken...vakantie vieren doe ik pas vanaf midden november tot begin december...de koelste maanden van het jaar. aldaar Het is dan ongeveer 28 graden. Het zeewater is weliswaar dan aan de ´´koude´´ kant, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken....... en ik neem mijn laptopje weer mee. Ik kan nu wel overal inloggen.......ik heb gisteren een hele stapel zomerkleren in een boetiek gekocht. Allemaal in de uitverkoop. Een paar mooie jeans, een paar mooie jurken om bij het strand heerlijk de Merenque te dansen. Het van der Valk hotel op Curacao leent zich daar uitstekend voor...


Oh klinkt hemels!

----------


## lisah50

ja, Syl, moet daarvoor wel 365 dagen per jaar vroeg uit de veren en me aansluiten in de file...maar werken blijft mijn hobby..gr.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lisah,
Hopelijk heb je daar een leuk tijd ondanks dat je een deel moet werken!  :Smile: 

Ik voel me goed als ik weer beter ben en minder moe!

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed....als ik mijn dochter gelukkig zie :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@do , volkomen mee eens en dat vermindert niet hoor wanneer ze zelf hun gezin hebben , met een paar kinderen, d'er is toch altijd iets wat je bezig houd hoor ; :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

Wanneer een mens ouder wordt verlangt men gewoon dat ieder over een redelijke gezondheid beschikt en gewoon zalig hun leven kunnen leiden, t'is niet altijd het materiele dat telt . 

Wees eerst een zonnetje voor jezelf, dan kan je het voor een ander het kan zijn . :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me goed als ik ..... ik eindelijk op gewicht ben, en blijf.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als.... ik kan slapen en een goede nachtrust heb... vannacht niet dus!!

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als....ik mensen aan lachen kan brengen ha ha  :Big Grin: .hi hi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

whahaaha GELUKT hoor lieve Do,
wat ben je toch een geniaal mens!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ben blij dat gelukt is ha ha  :Big Grin: 
Thanks schattie, maar dat is wederzijds hoor  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik voel me goed als.... ik goed geslapen heb, zoals vannacht... en niet zo zwaar gedroomd hebt.... En ik ben weer een beetje op peil :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@gossie, fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt!!
dat scheelt zoveel he.....in hoe je je voelt en dat je meer kan enz

----------


## Agnes574

idd ... dat geld vandaag even niet voor mij dus (slecht geslapen door lawaai)  :Wink: 

ik voel me goed als... misverstanden zijn uitgepraat!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja doet goed he andere mensen aan het lachen brengen  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat jij goed geslapen hebt en weer een beetje op peil bent!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop voor je dat ze niet de hele week bezig blijven met lawaai maken in je straat! 
Ja misverstanden uitpraten voelt zeker goed!

Ik voel me goed als ik zie dat Heavy op zn oude dag lekker bij mij slaapt en zichzelf nog zo goed verzorgd of dat probeerd omdat we goed voor hem zorgen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Als ik ga luisteren naar de liedjes van Roxanne en Dré Hazes om "ik kan je niet vergeten" zo'n mooie tekst

----------


## christel1

http://video.moglik.com/v/8MhrwdQj4x...-vergetenw.htm
http://video.moglik.com/v/6pfm_USmls...-het-zon-p.htm
Gewoon keimooie muziek, om te blijten als ik me slecht voel eigenlijk

----------


## christel1

die tweede tekst van soms doet het zo'n pijn echt uit het hart gegrepen

----------


## christel1

http://video.moglik.com/v/DK1M9GF7dS...-Songtekst.htm
Voor op de papa's op het huwelijksfeest van hun dochter....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het goed gaat met mijn familie èn mijn hondje Bhody en dierbare vrienden! ik voel mij tevens goed als ik 's avonds een mooie film heb gezien met inhoud, en de lucht buiten haar sterren laat zien, dat vindt ik zoooo vredig als ik met mijn hondje de laatste ronde loop,.. dan koester ik mij onder mijn plaidje later op de bank die ik om mij heen heb/sla als ik het koud heb 's avonds!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Ik voel mij goed als.......er over op de wereld vrede is :Big Grin: .En dat iedereen genoeg eten/drinken heeft in arme landen.Spijtig genoeg is dat niet altijd zo :Frown: .Waarom al die oorlogen? :Confused:  die mensen verdienen dat toch ook niet.
Wij mogen blij zijn dat we hier in Belgie/Nederland geboren zijn (toch) .

Ik voel me goed als.....ik geen pijn heb (zoals vandaag :Smile: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja muziek kan erg goed doen!

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat het goed gaat! 
Ja ik wordt ook altijd rustig en blij van sterren in de lucht!

@ Do,
Ja ik hoop ook op vrede, veiligheid en voedsel voor iedereen, maar helaas is dat een brug tever  :Frown: 
Fijn dat jij geen pijn hebt!

Ik voel me goed als ik dankzij een goede nachtrust toch huishoudelijke dingen kan doen die een heel weekend niet gebeurd zijn ondanks dat heavy bij mij zit en ik erg last van mijn rug heb!

----------


## gossie

Ik voel me goed, zolang ik een shaggie kan roken. :Smile:  Maakt tegenwoordig niet meer uit, als ik 'm buiten moet oproken. Zelfs in mijn eigen huis houd ik rekening met niet rokers. :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed.....als ik even geen pijn heb zoals vandaag(is dragelijk).

----------


## Agnes574

> http://video.moglik.com/v/8MhrwdQj4x...-vergetenw.htm
> http://video.moglik.com/v/6pfm_USmls...-het-zon-p.htm
> Gewoon keimooie muziek, om te blijten als ik me slecht voel eigenlijk


Mooie nummers Christel!!
ik wist niet eens dat zijn kinderen zongen; ze doen dat goed.. vooral de zoon heeft een échte Hazes-stem... MOOI!!

----------


## christel1

Agnes, heb de cd van Roxanne en Dre Hazes gekregen van mijn kinderen voor mijn verjaardag "voor jou, van jou", echt schitterende muziek, ja zijn zoon zingt echt fantastisch, die gaan er samen wel komen hoor

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als ik energie heb om de dingen te doen die ik wil en moet doen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me bij bovenstaande post aan ... helaas lukt nu niet alles, maar als ik al een beetje heb kunnen doen voel ik me ook goed  :Wink: .

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ... ik rustig mijn ding kan doen en niet wordt lastiggevallen voor ieder klein ding  :Wink:  ... ik voel me nu goed  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Ik voel me goed als ik me goed voel. Vandaag is dat gevoel nergens te bekennen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als mijn verkoudheid/hooikoorts eens over zou zijn, heb er weer voorhoofdsholteontsteking door gekregen dus week plat gelegen  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Ik voel me goed als ik lekker in mijn vel zit.

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed als ik goed slaap.

----------


## Neetje

ik voel me goed als ik slaap

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel mij goed als ik gezond ben... helaas werken lichaam en geest momenteel niet echt mee...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel mij goed als ... er *EINDELIJK* een diagnose is voor mijn zenuwpijnen!
Gisteren die diagnose gehad; *SUPER!!!* Nu kunnen ze tenminste gericht behandelen!!

*I FEEL GOOD*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ah super nieuws zeg!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Fijn dat de diagnose er is en je nu echt aan een behandeling kan beginnen  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

> Ik voel mij goed als ... er *EINDELIJK* een diagnose is voor mijn zenuwpijnen!
> Gisteren die diagnose gehad; *SUPER!!!* Nu kunnen ze tenminste gericht behandelen!!
> 
> *I FEEL GOOD*


Vertel  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als.....ik geen migraine heb die nu weer veel beter is.

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me goed als ... ik door de fysio behandeld word

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk niet te vaak last van migraine!

@ Neetje,
Fijn dat fysio goed voelt  :Smile: 

Ik voel me goed als ik me goed voel  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ... ik helemaal niets hoef te doen; gewoon lekker luieren  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Valt goed mee de migraine, mag niet klagen nu  :Wink: 

Ik voel me goed......met zo'n lieve man als de mijne  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Geniet van je weekje vakantie  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat je zo'n lieve man gevonden hebt  :Big Grin: 

Ik voel mij goed als ik weer wat op krachten ben gekomen ...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
hopelijk kom je weer een beetje tot rust.

----------


## Suske'52

@ lieve Luuss  :Smile:  sterkte meid ... :Wink:  verzorg je goed  :Smile:  grtjs Suske  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel mij goed als ik iemand om me heen heb die af en toe ff een liefde volle arm om me heen kan slaan, of andersom ... ik heb liefde nodig, geen vriendschap maar echte liefde en ik wil mijn liefde geven aan iemand

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
herkenbar, komt vanzelf wel weer... tot die tijd is elke knuffel en arm om je heen van een lief persoon ook fijn  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed als...............ik mensen aan het lachen krijg en dan onbewust, gewoon met mijn aangeboren eigenschappen.

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als.....mensen niet zo wreed tegen elkaar doen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij goed als ik een ander kan helpen  :Big Grin:  òòk als ik naast mijn goede vriend zit op de bank en we elkaar aankijken en glimlachen, "zonder' dat we iets zeggen!  :Embarrassment:  Vredig!!

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Andere mensen helpen kan je idd een goed gevoel geven  :Smile:  jammer  :Frown:  dat er zo weinig goede mensen bestaan. In deze tijd leven de mensen zo ieder voor zich, vind dat triestig en vrij egoïstisch  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed als ik hier even iedereen een dikke knuff kan geven en iedereen een fijn weekeind kan wensen!!

----------


## gabry

Het goed gaat met mijn zoon............

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als....ik weer even niet naar de tandarts moet.... :Big Grin: (vandaag langs geweest)

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed als mn hooft niet ""maalt"" en gewoon lekker slaap

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed.....te lezen als mijn maatje (Sietske,)geen centrfuge hoofd niet meer heeft  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

Do, wat ben jij toch een lieverd!
een mens van onschatbare waarde!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dank je wel lieve schat,...... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol Sietske, met die opmerking kreeg je vast mensen aan het lachen  :Wink: 

Mee eens Do, Elisabeth en Agnes  :Smile: 

@ Gabry, hopelijk gaat het goed met je zoon!  :Smile: 

Ik voel mij goed als ik niet druk ben, de zon eens daadwerkelijk schijnt en ik mij niet zo ziekjes en zwak en moe voel... (ale zonnetje schijnt in mijn hart en vlindertjes dartelen in mijn buik, nu de rest nog)

----------


## Raimun

Ik voel me goed als...ik rustig op m'n eigen tempo kan bezig zijn !

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als...ik lekker hard de muziek aan heb staan terwijl ik bezig ben met dingen die ik liever oversla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Ik voel me goed als...ik vandaag niet zelf doe , wat ik morgen door iemand anders kan laten doen !!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel me goed als...mensen postitief zijn.

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed.....als ik van dag tot dag kan leven en van het nu kan genieten. Het heeft geen zin om in verleden te leven en ook niet aan morgen te denken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als... ik klaar zou zijn met die verrekte revalidatie  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me goed als....mensen naar me lachen.

@Luuss,

Lieve meid, is niet alles hé dat revalideren(spreek uit ervaring)sterkte alvast. En hoop dat je er snel vanaf bent  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me goed als... ik een leuke avond heb gehad met familie en vrienden  :Big Grin:

----------


## cor1948

Dit is een leuk topic
Ik voel me goed als ik s,avonds op de bank zit mijn mijn poes en hond (maltezer)
Ik ben alleen maar dan krijg ik een geluksgevoel en zoveel troost
Toen mijn vriend was overleden,heb ik zoveel troost gehad van mijn beestjes,het was of ze voelden dat ik verdrietig was.
Dus straks weer fijn met Bo (hond) en snoepie(poes) op de bank
Wens jullie een fijne avond,lekker slapen en gezond weer op.
liefs Corrie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij goed als er niet teveel Ziekten en Zorgen zijn om mij heen...bij familie, gezin, tante en vrienden!!!! Dan kan ik 's avonds eens fijn relaxen met een vriend of in mijn uppie met Bhody ( hondje) en een goed gesprek kan wonderen verrichten...Toppie....vredig is het dan...ik kan "OOK' genieten van een prachtige film op de televisie, dat voelt heel "VREDIG" en geeft mijn hooft "RUST"  :Big Grin: 

Dag Corrie...fijne dag en avond met je huisdieren....knus he? Liefsssssssssss Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

..............als ik zo mijn bedje voel................

----------


## Suske'52

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Als ik uiteindelijk eens zou kunnen doorslapen....... zonder pijn  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Suske: ik gun jou pijnvrije nachten in jou nieuwe SuperBed  :Big Grin:  ......

dag lieve Suske en Lieve Gossie...lekker dromen in jullie bedden.....

Ik voel mij goed als ik minder zorgen heb om iedereen en als ik eens "oprechte" liefde mag meemaken van een fijne partner.. :Embarrassment:  ...ik droom nog maar even verder.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  ik wens je met héél mijn hart héél veel liefdevolle /zoete ....dromen toe ... :Wink:  hopenlijk mogen ze ééns waarheid worden lieve dame  :Smile:  :Wink:  

Dank  :Smile:  we genieten van ons bedje ....????  :Confused:  alléé bed 1.80m. :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik dit boek aan het lezen ben. Ik wil het jullie niet onthouden, een paar weken geleden heb ik het mij aangeschaft. Het heet: Kiezen voor geluk, van Kay Pollak. Het is echt de moeite waard om te lezen, ik vind het een eye-openener. Een beschrijving van het boek;
Onze werkelijkheid wordt gevormd door positieve en negatieve gedachten. Kay Pollak laat met ontwapenende helderheid zien dat het aan jezelf ligt of je kiest voor de slachtofferrol of de regie in eigen handen neemt. Hij geeft je gereedschap waarmee je je ware ik zult ontdekken. Met kiezen voor geluk leert hij je een innerlijke balans te vinden en als mens te groeien. Voor meer plezier in het dagelijks leven waardoor je vrijer en gelukkiger zult zijn.  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  Bedankt vd. informatie  :Wink:  Onze gedachten zijn een sterk gegeven ... denk vooral positief ...eerst voor jezelf .....dan gaat dit zoveel gemakkelijker naar andere mensen toe....en positieve gedachten brengt meer vriendschap /warmte /liefde  :Big Grin: .....als je in de negatieve spiraal zit ....dan trek je andere mee naar beneden .....zekers als men als persoon niet al te sterk is .... :EEK!:  

Mijn slogan is altijd geweest ...." Hoe negatief de situatie ook is ...er is altijd een positief kantje bij ". :Smile:  Negatief /Positief ...Yin/Yan.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me goed............als mijn kinderen gelukkig zijn.............

----------


## gossie

Anderen en ik gaan ons goed voelen, als het eindelijk zomer wordt. :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij goed als ik een prachtige film zie op tv, van de week was er een romantische film op en dat ging over een oude dame die een man terug vond na 50 jaar...zo ontroerend...daar zat ik dan in mijn zetel met een traan in mijn oog en een glaasje wijn en een rokertje....ach.... :Stick Out Tongue:  MOOI  :Embarrassment:  

ps: ik zie zojuist dat de kleur van dit topic is veranderd in blauw....het lijkt wel de kleur van het zwembad waar je in kunt plonsen....prachtig hoor....helder.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Lekker is dat hè Elisa, ik had vorige week ook zo een moment, ben alleen vergeten wat ik toen zat te kijken ... t fragment raakte in ieder geval ff mijn snaar ...

----------


## Raimun

> Ik voel mij goed als ik een prachtige film zie op tv, van de week was er een romantische film op en dat ging over een oude dame die een man terug vond na 50 jaar...zo ontroerend...daar zat ik dan in mijn zetel met een traan in mijn oog en een glaasje wijn en een rokertje....ach.... MOOI  
> 
> ps: ik zie zojuist dat de kleur van dit topic is veranderd in blauw....het lijkt wel de kleur van het zwembad waar je in kunt plonsen....prachtig hoor....helder....


Wat is nu " MOOI " Elisabeth ??
_De oude vrouw , de man , de traan in jouw oog , het glaasje wijn , of het rokertje ??_

----------


## sietske763

ik denk...............het wijntje en het rokertje....

----------


## Raimun

> ik denk...............het wijntje en het rokertje....


Hahaha sietske .....jij kent jouw wereld !! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja ja onze raimun.....je kent me al...alleen heb ik een beter ""rokertje"" :Big Grin: 
en daar doe ik over een paar seconden de vlam in.....
hahah met de vlam in de pijp enz enz(ned lied van henk wijngaard)

----------


## Raimun

_Pas maar op , dat de pijp niet in vlam schiet !!
Daarvan kunnen k... van komen_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij goed als problemen worden opgelost en het goed gaat met mijn ouders en de rest van het gezin, in de andere volgorde natuurlijk .. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik voel mij goed als problemen worden opgelost en het goed gaat met mijn ouders en de rest van het gezin, in de andere volgorde natuurlijk ..


_Er is altijd licht aan het einde van de tunnel !!_

----------


## saneke

ik voel me goed na men werkdag!!

----------

